# what shade of gray pants with navy blazer and other questions pertianing to this combination



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm looking to get a pair of gray pants to go with my navy blazer...

I've heard of medium gray flannel... is this the correct color and fabric?

Is there a correct color and fabric?

Is there a reason to this combination?

Is this supposed to look more formal than khakis and a blazer but slightly less formal than a suit (i.e. could you wear it to a social event where most people are wearing suits?)

If you were to wear khaki colored wool slacks, would it be just as formal as gray?

Lastly, where can I get a pair of medium gray flannel pants (if this is the correct color and fabric) for less than $100? 

thanks in advance


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'll direct you to the LL Bean town and field flannels. Sorry I can't answer more of your questions, I just wear them as khakis mainly.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

This is my personal opinion, but much has been said about the fine line between classic ensemble and security guard. To my eye the medium to dark grey tends to look the best with a navy blazer. While I don't wear khaki colored dress pants, I imagine this would be suitable for more formal circumstances such as meetings and evenings on the boulevard. Whether they're as formal as grey? Probably not, but pretty close. 

As for the price-point, I'll second Hookem's Bean recommendation. Of course BB or RL outlets are great for this sort of thing, too.


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

hookem12387 said:


> I'll direct you to the LL Bean town and field flannels. Sorry I can't answer more of your questions, I just wear them as khakis mainly.


they only have a charcoal color... i think i would want more contrast to wear them with a navy blazer... tried wearing my charcoal suit pants with a blazer once and it looked like i was trying to put a suit together...

thanks for the tip though, i just might buy them anyways since they are on sale right now for $50, need some heavier dress pants for the winter.

thanks


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

I tend to wear dark, medium or light gray trousers with a blue blazer, when I'm not wearing said jacket with Chinos. It all depends on how "blue" your blazer is as darker blue blazers can work with darker (charcoal) gray trousers; Lighter blue blazers look funny to my eye if worn with light gray trousers.

Formality of a blue blazer is a complicated question as it's all about context. A blue blazer worn with an OCBD, rep stripe tie, Chinos and #8 colored Weejuns is a whole different animal as that same blue blazer worn with a spread collar poplin shirt, a silk tie and shiny black captoe oxfords. I have worn both and not felt out of place in either environment.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Wisco said:


> I tend to wear dark, medium or light gray trousers with a blue blazer, when I'm not wearing said jacket with Chinos. It all depends on how "blue" your blazer is as darker blue blazers can work with darker (charcoal) gray trousers; Lighter blue blazers look funny to my eye if worn with light gray trousers.
> 
> Formality of a blue blazer is a complicated question as it's all about context. A blue blazer worn with an OCBD, rep stripe tie, Chinos and #8 colored Weejuns is a whole different animal as that same blue blazer worn with a spread collar poplin shirt, a silk tie and shiny black captoe oxfords. I have worn both and not felt out of place in either environment.


+1 I just try to wear a light enough gray that it provides some contrast


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

I just picked up a pair of Charcoal Flannels at the Brooks Brothers Outlet on Black Friday last week for $70 (which was 40% off $118). I was really wishing for the lighter grey color that is on the Brother Brothers website, but with the almost $200 in savings I couldn't resist. 

All in all they are a great pair of pants and like most of the outlet stuff is nearly identical to the regular store's merchandise.


----------



## tlocke (Jan 9, 2010)

My preference is charcoal grey flannel slacks with a navy blue blazer. Charcoal grey provides less contrast with the blazer blue, but definitely conveys a dressier look than lighter shades of grey or khaki. Medium grey shades are fine too, but again a bit less formal.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I tend to go with a dark charcoal gaberdine, or on occasion, "banker's grey" gabs--which is still a dark grey color just a tad lighter than charcoal for dressier wear. The rest of the time...Khakis. In between occasions, a British tan pair of worsted wool gabs. There are fewer trousers that a navy blazers _doesn't_ go with than those that it does.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

You may want to try LE for the medium grey flannels


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

thanks for all the input guys, i'm still not feeling the charcoal pants with a navy blazer but perhaps i need to reevaluate the shade of navy my blazer is



Saltydog said:


> There are fewer trousers that a navy blazers _doesn't_ go with than those that it does.


Salty I guess I'd have to see more examples of blazers with other trousers. I must admit most of my peers (20 somethings and more mature folks at work who don't really care how they dress) only do khaki chinos so I don't see too many examples...

what about subtle patterned pants e.g. houndstooth, black and white checkered, or even solid gray herringbone pants?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, it doesn't have to be just flannels. For your climes, you may want to look at tropical worsted for spring and summer.

Grey is a good start though I've seen many a gentleman here wearing olive or taupe shades with a navy blazer and pulling it off.


----------



## rtaylor (Jun 27, 2007)

tdecast said:


> thanks for all the input guys, i'm still not feeling the charcoal pants with a navy blazer but perhaps i need to reevaluate the shade of navy my blazer is


It would help if you explained the context of your situation. Let's start with the biggest piece of the puzzle: what is the occasion?


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

A darkish navy blazer is pretty darn versatile as to what you can wear with it. As does Wisco, I wear mine with a wide range of pants, shirts, etc. Really hard to go wrong.


----------



## AntonAAK (Nov 9, 2010)

tdecast said:


> what about subtle patterned pants e.g. houndstooth, black and white checkered, or even solid gray herringbone pants?


I like Prince of Wales check with a blue blazer. I have a grey DB POW check suit and often wear the trousers with other sports jackets and blazers. They are probably the most versatile trousers I own.

They also add some texture to the outfit as I think too many solid colours can look a little flat.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Excellent points, AntonAAK. I almost never see gentlemen on this side of the pond, pairing their navy blazers with anything but solid color trouser options. However, the POW print option you suggest, sounds like a very nice alternative. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

rtaylor said:


> It would help if you explained the context of your situation. Let's start with the biggest piece of the puzzle: what is the occasion?


no occasion, just wanted to get more use out of my blazer


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

AntonAAK said:


> I like Prince of Wales check with a blue blazer. I have a grey DB POW check suit and often wear the trousers with other sports jackets and blazers. They are probably the most versatile trousers I own.
> 
> They also add some texture to the outfit as I think too many solid colours can look a little flat.


I had to look up what POW was and found out it was Glen Plaid, I thought about pairing Glen Plaid with a blazer before, glad to see others agree here that it can be done. I will add that to my xmas list. Thanks!


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

phyrpowr said:


> +1 I just try to wear a light enough gray that it provides some contrast


 Exactly. I just got some BB gray gabardines, and they are SLIGHTLY darker than expected, and just enough to limit the contrast. I am not sure if I will like the combo or not.  At least the Thanksgiving sale was a good one, at roughly 40% off.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

A mini houndstooth check is snappy with a blue blazer: used to see it frequently, less so now.


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

okay, i think i'm set with what kind of pants i will be looking for to pair with my blazer, thanks again for all the input...

one last question though, what color shoes? i can see black going with all shades of gray but what about brown? could you pair brown with a lighter shade of gray or the mini houndstooth or glen plaid?

thanks


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

yes, certainly.


----------



## AntonAAK (Nov 9, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Welcome to the forum!


Many thanks.


----------



## AntonAAK (Nov 9, 2010)

tdecast said:


> I had to look up what POW was and found out it was Glen Plaid, I thought about pairing Glen Plaid with a blazer before, glad to see others agree here that it can be done. I will add that to my xmas list. Thanks!


Ah, I knew there was another name for it but couldn't remember it. I'll try to be more international in future.

It looks good with a blazer by any name, however.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

I have flannels and worsteds in charcoal and what you might call a medium gray. I tend to wear this lighter shade almost exclusively (to the point where the charcoal trousers look up at me with sad eyes every time I reach for their cousin). I prefer the contrast. 

I also recommend the LE year-rounder wool trousers. Very serviceable trousers for a good price. They are indeed year-rounders save the coldest day of winter and the hottest day of summer. Also, as always, LE will cuff to your specs (including a deeper cuff if that's your thing, as it should be).

PM me your size, I've got a couple pair needing a new home.

JB


----------



## MinnMD (May 6, 2008)

*Gray pants with Navy blue blazer*

The classic combination is medium gray flannel trousers with a Navy blue blazer. Medium gray worsted wool works well, too. Charcoal is thought to be a bit dressier, but the lack of contrast can be distracting about whether it's a suit or not.

MinnMD


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

MinnMD said:


> The classic combination is medium gray flannel trousers with a Navy blue blazer. Medium gray worsted wool works well, too. Charcoal is thought to be a bit dressier, but the lack of contrast can be distracting about whether it's a suit or not.
> 
> MinnMD


I agree with this on all counts. Nothing at all wrong with charcoal gray trousers and a blazer (it is probably the most formal combination short of a business suit), but not my personal preference.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

tdecast said:


> okay, i think i'm set with what kind of pants i will be looking for to pair with my blazer, thanks again for all the input...
> 
> one last question though, what color shoes? i can see black going with all shades of gray but what about brown? could you pair brown with a lighter shade of gray or the mini houndstooth or glen plaid?
> 
> thanks


Shoes can be black, burgundy or brown -- all will work in decreasing order of formality (assuming same shoe style of course). Brown is an underrated option in my view. While some will say that pairing brown with gray is tricky, I have not found that to be the case in practice. Just keep in mind that the lighter the brown and greater the contrast, the look will be less formal and more fashion forward.


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

Mike Petrik said:


> Shoes can be black, burgundy or brown -- all will work in decreasing order of formality (assuming same shoe style of course). Brown is an underrated option in my view. While some will say that pairing brown with gray is tricky, I have not found that to be the case in practice. Just keep in mind that the lighter the brown and greater the contrast, the look will be less formal and more fashion forward.


And if you really want an understated but classy look, try brown (tobacco) suede shoes with gray trousers. But I digress...


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Wisco said:


> And if you really want an understated but classy look, try brown (tobacco) suede shoes with gray trousers. But I digress...


Agreed, Wisco, absolutely.


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

I have been fantastically happy with my JAB Joseph Flannel trousers. I think they are a bargain at 50-60 dollars, but I wouldn't go higher than that.

I have the flat-front model in Charcoal and British Tan. The Cambridge Grey color would look great with a navy blazer, but I passed on it because I already have the Lands' End Year Rounder trousers in that same color.

The British Tan is a wonderful shade. More elegant than chinos, less formal than worsted. I'm wearing mine right now with a Burberry tweed jacket and AE burgundy grain MacNeil longwings in honor of the first snow in Michigan.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

For what it's worth, I'm wearing charcoal trousers here. I think it had enough contrast. I was breaking all sorts of rules though. Light blue shirt, button-down collar, burgundy loafers -- all after six! :icon_smile_big:


----------

